# MDI iPod skipping



## alexjs1 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi,
I've noticed that both my iPod and iPhone skip from song to song when I'm using the MDI interface in my car (2010 with PVIII). After a song finishes, the next song begins for a a millisecond, skips for the same period of time, and then continues. It's annoying, and I was wondering if everyone has this 'feature' or if I should press the dealer on it.
Thanks!
Alex


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: MDI iPod skipping (alexjs1)*

Not sure about everyone but mine does that too and it is annoying but I've learned to live with it. Sometimes I'll hit the Back button to start a song over again and it still chops off a few seconds from the beginning.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: MDI iPod skipping (Costy)*

I haven't had this problem yet. Are you sure its not on scan?


----------



## alexjs1 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: (dcdubbin202)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcdubbin202* »_There's a major, major bug that somehow slipped through QA in the SW090/KW33 version of the MDI interface that is in most (if not all) 2010 models, depending on where you were in the production cycle.
2009 models should be immune, except if you upgraded.
The beta version I am running corrects this. Let me see if I can release it.

Thanks for this info; I'll ask the dealer about it. Do you know if there's a TSB on on the topic? Otherwise I'll get that doe-eyed look.


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: (dcdubbin202)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcdubbin202* »_
The beta version I am running corrects this. Let me see if I can release it.

Jaron, do you mean this is something that we can update ourselves with your release?


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: (dcdubbin202)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcdubbin202* »_Yes. It's just a file you place on a USB memory stick.

Oops, I only have the MDI iPod cable, not the USB MDI cable, is there a workaround, Jaron?


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: (dcdubbin202)*

Jaron, I'll buy the cable if you can provide the file. Are you able to release it or can it be found elsewhere? As always, thanks for your help!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## alexjs1 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: (Costy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Costy* »_Jaron, I'll buy the cable if you can provide the file. Are you able to release it or can it be found elsewhere? As always, thanks for your help!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Ditto for me, assuming I don't need VAG COM to install the update.
Thanks!


----------



## UMJonny (Dec 7, 2009)

ya i'm willing to buy the cable too if it will fix that issue!
keep us up to date man.


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: (dcdubbin202)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcdubbin202* »_VCDS is not required. But you will need a USB memory key formatted FAT32.

I don't have access to VCDS for version info-my car was mfd in August 2009 if that helps at all.


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: (dcdubbin202)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcdubbin202* »_It's not necessary. The firmware upgrade will throw an error in the event it cannot be upgraded for whatever reason.

Great, so's all I need is the cable, FAT32 formatted flash drive and the file. It would be great to have this MDI thing resolved!


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: (dcdubbin202)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcdubbin202* »_I hope to hear back later today on this.

Appreciate all you do! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## alexjs1 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: (dcdubbin202)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcdubbin202* »_I hope to hear back later today on this.

Great! Thanks for the help.


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: (dcdubbin202)*

Got it! Thanks again, Jaron....now I gotta get that cable... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: (dcdubbin202)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcdubbin202* »_*cough* buy my xenon headlight housings *cough*









Subtle hint! Actually tried your link in the sig but it isn't working Jaron.


----------



## frasketi (Apr 8, 2010)

*Re: (dcdubbin202)*

I have a 2010 CC Lux and have been having the same problem. If I understand correctly, I need to purchase the USB cable to fix an issue with the ipod media cable? Is there no way to fix it with the SD card?
Anyway, thanks for posting a fix.


----------



## frasketi (Apr 8, 2010)

*Re: (dcdubbin202)*

thats what I figured. Seems silly to have to buy the USB cable to fix the ipod MDI


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: (dcdubbin202)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcdubbin202* »_You cannot do it through the SD card reader. The MEDIA-IN module is separate from the radio head unit.

Got my USB cable on order and hoping (praying) that your file will do the trick!


----------



## ElectricCo (Jul 19, 2001)

*Re: (dcdubbin202)*

i just did this last night on my 09. i didn't have a thumb drive, so i loaded the file onto my blackberry and connected it via the usb cable and it worked. when it was done it said "software update done"
thanks again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: (ElectricCo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ElectricCo* »_i just did this last night on my 09. i didn't have a thumb drive, so i loaded the file onto my blackberry and connected it via the usb cable and it worked. when it was done it said "software update done"
thanks again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Were you able to test whether the iPod skipping no longer occurs?


----------



## UMJonny (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: (dcdubbin202)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcdubbin202* »_I should have access to another release soon, too... I'll share that as well.
@frasketi:
Your dealer can do this. Or you can borrow a cable... Or come in to DC and borrow mine.

So if i took the file in they would be able to let me borrow a USB cable???


----------



## ElectricCo (Jul 19, 2001)

*Re: (Costy)*

before the update, i didn't have trouble with tracks skipping, but i did have other quirks that i was hoping the update would resolve. unfortuantely, i now notice skipping within the first 3-5 seconds of each song. it's annoying, but not as annoying as some of the other crap that it was doing before. 
before the update, every time i turned the car off, it would go out of "mix" mode. i made it a habit that every time i started the car, i would immediately put it back on "mix". i have noticed since the update that it now remembers the mode it was in when the car was shut off http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
also, track names wouldn't update to the next track if i listened to a song all the way through. since the update, that happens a lot less frequently.
can't wait for the new release. keep us posted!


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: (ElectricCo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ElectricCo* »_before the update, i didn't have trouble with tracks skipping, but i did have other quirks that i was hoping the update would resolve. unfortuantely, i now notice skipping within the first 3-5 seconds of each song. it's annoying, but not as annoying as some of the other crap that it was doing before. 

Thanks for reporting back ElectricCo, however, disheartening news to say the least on the skipping problem. Mine does it now, so it doesn't look like this file will change anything except the other things you mentioned. My USB cable has not arrived as yet to make the change.


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: (dcdubbin202)*

Presently, I'm using a 40g 4th gen circa 2004, but even my son's 1st gen touch exhibits the same skipping of the first few seconds.


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: (dcdubbin202)*

Well my $37 cable came today and like an excited boy on Christmas Day, I loaded the file provided by Jaron onto my flash drive, connected up to my trusty CC MDI and lo and behold got the dreaded message- "Software will not install". Tried it a few times and unfortunately got the same message each time. Jaron, does this mean my unit already has this upgrade? Remember I don't have the Nav unit, just the RCD unit in the Sport, could that be the reason?
At least if any other software updates come along, I'll have the cable!


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: (dcdubbin202)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcdubbin202* »_You may already have the latest update. It is compatible with all head units that support MDI.
There's another update I should be able to share in about 2 weeks, if not sooner.

Thanks for getting back so soon Jaron, that would be great to get another update and hey at least I've got the cable now!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: (dcdubbin202)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcdubbin202* »_Of course. What troubles me is that I have no issue, and despite a different firmware version on my head unit, our MDI units are essentially identical.
I'm using one of the newer iPod nanos.

That is weird, I think I will try my daughter's 2nd gen touch and see if it happens, I know it does on my son's 1st gen touch. But you never experience a gap or miss the first couple of seconds of a song as a sequence of songs plays going from one song to the next? That's what mine has done from Day 1.


----------



## alexjs1 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: (Costy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Costy* »_
That is weird, I think I will try my daughter's 2nd gen touch and see if it happens, I know it does on my son's 1st gen touch. But you never experience a gap or miss the first couple of seconds of a song as a sequence of songs plays going from one song to the next? That's what mine has done from Day 1.

I've used it with an iPhone 3GS, the original iPhone, and an older iPod Photo, all with the skipping problem.
On another note, I also wonder if a patch could cure the unbearably slow browsing, which often requires up-to-30 seconds when I drag the scroll bar from the 'a' artist or song to a lower place on the list.


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: (alexjs1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alexjs1* »_
I've used it with an iPhone 3GS, the original iPhone, and an older iPod Photo, all with the skipping problem.
On another note, I also wonder if a patch could cure the unbearably slow browsing, which often requires up-to-30 seconds when I drag the scroll bar from the 'a' artist or song to a lower place on the list. 

Thanks alexjs1 for the reaffirm on this problem, so I'm not the only one. Jaron, you've got a special unit for sure! 
The browsing slowness is a hassle for sure though....sometimes I go to browse and I either forget what I was looking for by the time it comes up or in waiting for the artist I've taken my eye off the road and think sh** where did the last mile go...oops!


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

dcdubbin202 said:


> Hot off das presses!
> 
> Download Link
> 
> ...


 Thanks Jaron, I downloaded the file and will try it today, keeping my fingers and other appendages crossed.:laugh: 

BTW, in a related matter, my 7 month old MDI iPod cable is apparently beginning to crack somewhere near the MDI connector from what I assume is wear from the connecting and disconnecting of the iPod. The sound becomes one dimensional until you move the cable in just the right way and then the full 2 channel sound is heard. I'm sure it's covered by warranty so I'll ask my fearless dealer about it.


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

Curious to hear how this works out.


----------



## SpeedyD (Jun 9, 1999)

dcdubbin202 said:


> Hot off das presses!
> 
> Download Link
> 
> ...


 
Thanks man - do you have any expectations for what this might fix?


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

What about an ipod in Hard Drive mode with the file at the root?


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

dcdubbin202 said:


> I have no idea. I've never tried that.
> 
> My unit still stutters slightly at the beginning of song files. Seems to only be AAC files. I opened another ticket with engineering.
> 
> However, my selected playlist was retained after several restarts of the car.


 Jaron, just wanted to tell you that I loaded up your file yesterday and install went smoothly! Something else that went smoothly was song transitions! I was listening to an album encoded AAC and each song began right where it should and is such an immense improvement, it made the listening experience a ton more enjoyable! Thanks very much for the update-it definitely WORKS!:thumbup: 

...now if there were only an update for the turtle like pace of album/artist selection all would be right in the world of CC iPod integration!


----------



## SpeedyD (Jun 9, 1999)

HunterRose said:


> What about an ipod in Hard Drive mode with the file at the root?


 Seems like this ought to work, I'm going to try it.


----------



## fultonjt (Apr 11, 2010)

Costy said:


> J...now if there were only an update for the turtle like pace of album/artist selection all would be right in the world of CC iPod integration!


 AMEN. I'm to the point where I won't even use the iPod connector because it is such a hassle to browse, and my frustration level is near the roof. The AUX input isn't as convienent, but it is about 1,000% faster.


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

fultonjt said:


> AMEN. I'm to the point where I won't even use the iPod connector because it is such a hassle to browse, and my frustration level is near the roof. The AUX input isn't as convienent, but it is about 1,000% faster.


 I'd have to agree, FultonJT, I've been pretty close to doing the same thing, even thought I like having the full LINE-IN sound of the MDI ( and hey, didn't we spend extra $ for that), the convenience and speed factor of the AUX is pretty compelling. I guess that's the part that gnaws at me, that I like seeing the artist/song/album info on the screen which is definitely cool, but the speed makes me go seemingly low-tech with the AUX, like I'm using my iPod with my old cassette adapter in my previous car! :banghead: 
But at least this file of Jaron's works as advertised.:thumbup:


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

So I shouldn't add this? Is there a fix for speed? I agree that seeing track name and artist, and charging is nice, but don't want to deal with slow searching and skipping of MDI. I love the touch screen, but part of me misses my Alpine. Any thoughts?


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

Tried the iPod in disc mode...didn't do the trick. Anyone have a TSB, just got off the phone with my Service guy and he didn't know anything about a firmware update and wanted to know the TSB number.


----------



## Donjonson (Apr 24, 2010)

I have a 2009 cc with an HWo1 rns510 and I dont know what version MDI I have. The only bugs I have are the common ungodly slowness and for some reason If I browse by song title It never plays the song I choose. It seems to play some other random song. Every other type of browse method plays the correct music selection though. 

The slowness has also driven me to have thoughts of simply using the aux connector and forgetting MDI . The slowness wouldn't be so bad if they would just implement a search function. 

Is there any way to brick the unit by trying to flash it? If I try the latest release is there anyway to revert?


----------



## PHB (May 10, 2010)

After reading this thread, I tried to hook up my old Ipod video (1st get I think) and it would not play at all. I konw it still work because I can hook it up with my suround sound system at home and also the aux in the car work as well. Do I need to do a upgrade or there is somthing wrong with my MDI?


----------



## Donjonson (Apr 24, 2010)

any idea if they plan to add a search function or would that be too much work since it would probably require a subsequent RNS/RCD firmware update?


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

Kinda makes me glad I haven't sprung for an MDI yet. Been using the AUX cable with no issues.


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

For those who are not yet CC owners, or those who are considering adding it:

My 2010 does not have this problem- I guess it is hit or miss unfortunately... 

I do have a question though: When I start my CC and press the media button, or the if I start the car (after shutting down from playing MDI) it doesn't always work. I have to unplug and plug again, sometimes more than once. Also, am I supposed to press the pause before turning off? When it does work again it seems like the iPod never stopped playing. I want it to start where I left off when I turned the car off.


----------



## Donjonson (Apr 24, 2010)

veedubmac said:


> For those who are not yet CC owners, or those who are considering adding it:
> 
> My 2010 does not have this problem- I guess it is hit or miss unfortunately...
> 
> I do have a question though: When I start my CC and press the media button, or the if I start the car (after shutting down from playing MDI) it doesn't always work. I have to unplug and plug again, sometimes more than once. Also, am I supposed to press the pause before turning off? When it does work again it seems like the iPod never stopped playing. I want it to start where I left off when I turned the car off.


mine does all sorts of quirky things like this. I think it is just a buggy system. For those of you who are concidering not buying the MDI from what we are saying. I must say it is still worth it just a little disappointing.


----------



## Gnavicks (Apr 22, 2004)

My dealer didn't know anything about this update so to basically keep me happy they ordered the MDI-USB cable and told me to proceed with the update at risk. They even let me keep the cable too!  Just be nice and maybe you'll get your free cable  Sadly, I did the update on my 2010 GTI and didn't see any improvement with the MDI iPod skipping issue. It would be nice to see a changelog on this update. I did find that my-gti.com is calling this update v0111 but they don't seem to have a changelog either.


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

Anyway of seeing what firmware we have with vag com?


----------



## phat10CC (Dec 29, 2009)

I loaded the file on to a 512MB SD card formatted FAT32 and its says nothing to play or something to that effect. What am I doing wrong? Do I have to put it in a mode? :screwy:


----------



## SpeedyD (Jun 9, 1999)

iPod in HD mode doesn't work either (I tried). :banghead: Must use USB.


----------



## phat10CC (Dec 29, 2009)

SpeedyD said:


> iPod in HD mode doesn't work either (I tried). :banghead: Must use USB.


So the end result is we must buy the USB cable and the dealer will not do the update?


----------



## nhdoc (Jun 18, 2010)

dcdubbin202 said:


> Hot off das presses!
> 
> Download Link
> 
> ...


I installed this update and unfortunately my IPOD still skips annoyingly at the beginning of the songs and sometimes doesn't update the song title. I am using a G1 Touch and using "mix" and it happens quite frequently


----------



## LucaItaly (Jul 16, 2010)

I'd like to chip in saying that I tried to apply the update to my brand new Passat with RCD-510. 
I got the message (in Italian) "Software update not possible.", so I have to assume I have the latest version in place. Nevertheless, while connected to my 64GB iPod Touch, one of two things happen:
1) The tracks flow smoothly one after another, BUT the display still show the title of the previous track
OR
2) There's a split second audio pause while the display switches to the new track title.

Bummer.

Luca


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

I applied this update to my TDI with success. I'm hoping the update will fix other annoyances like losing the speed dependent colume setting all the time.


----------



## Donjonson (Apr 24, 2010)

Does anyone know if they are planning to fix the problem with the selection on the MDI interface. Often if I leave the selection screen which shows what list of songs are currently in the play list and I try to go back from the normal screen it just defaults to the list of all songs on my ipod. For example I chosse a specific album and hit the play button next to the album title. Then I hit the media button so I can watch the song title and the time bar scroll across the screen as well as the play pause buttons etc. If later I hit the selection button to go back and select a different song from that album it will start back from the list of all songs on the ipod. This is very frustrating because it is not a small task to try and navigate back to the album. Basically I have to slide the left slider around until I am lucky enough to be in the general vicinity of the album and then continue to scroll (and wait for the slow interface to update titles). By the time I find the album again I am so frustrated I just switch it to satellite radio. So I guess my question is .. do they plan to fix the loss of selection memory? it should take you back to exactly where you left off when you hit selection for example, If I was browsing songs and I played "Bullet with butterfly wings" It should take me back to that song next time I hit selection. 

This could actually all be solved by adding a search function like what the bluetooth has for the phone book. That would be perfect.


----------



## snofrandy (Jul 7, 2004)

dcdubbin202 said:


> It's supposed to fix the skipping issues. And a few other bugs. One of the engineering dudes I work with sent it to me but didn't include the changelog. He's sending me that later/tomorrow morning.


 hey dcdubbin, do u have the changelog available?


----------



## mcgyver7923 (Oct 16, 2003)

The slowness and lack of selection memory is killing me! I am keeping an eye on this thread! Thanks guys!


----------



## CanWillGo (Oct 12, 2009)

mcgyver7923 said:


> The slowness and lack of selection memory is killing me! I am keeping an eye on this thread! Thanks guys!


agree 110% it's annoying and the ONLY thing I'd complain about in my car. I asked 2 dealerships by me, they know it's an issue - no solution... what if a bunch of us flooded VWofA offices until it is resolved... it should be a program thing that can be updated... it is a computer (is that too obvious?? sorry.)

I will look for a contact and post it here, till then, i'll keep an eye on this string too opcorn:


----------



## mcgyver7923 (Oct 16, 2003)

I went to the dealer today to get an alignment because the steering wheel was off center the day I drove it off the lot. I asked them to check for an MDI update and complained of the slow speed and the skipping at the beginning of tracks. Turns out they ordered me a new radio! Lmao! I questioned them about it and they said the MDI doesn't have software, it's just an input for the radio and that most likely the radio is the problem. They had heard of the slowness when browsing music through the MDI but had beaver had a complaint about the skipping. 

Any reactions to that? Lol.


----------



## IAHCC4MOTION (Sep 8, 2009)

mcgyver7923 said:


> I went to the dealer today to get an alignment because the steering wheel was off center the day I drove it off the lot. I asked them to check for an MDI update and complained of the slow speed and the skipping at the beginning of tracks. Turns out they ordered me a new radio! Lmao! I questioned them about it and they said the MDI doesn't have software, it's just an input for the radio and that most likely the radio is the problem. They had heard of the slowness when browsing music through the MDI but had beaver had a complaint about the skipping.
> 
> Any reactions to that? Lol.


My dealer also replaced my radio/ nav head unit but the skipping problem still exists. They even had a tech fly out from VW to look at my car. So far no solution to the annoying MDI problems.


----------



## mcgyver7923 (Oct 16, 2003)

IAHCC4MOTION said:


> My dealer also replaced my radio/ nav head unit but the skipping problem still exists. They even had a tech fly out from VW to look at my car. So far no solution to the annoying MDI problems.


Unreal! If I had the USB cable I would just try the flash that was posted here myself...the dealer seemed to think there IS NO WAY to flash the MDI and it is just a glorified input cable.

@dcdubbin202, you got any technical info I can throw at the dealer to show them the light? It just doesn't make sense to replace the radio. I assume you work at a dealer or some sort of VW facility? Can you instruct me on how to instruct them to find the update on their end?

Thanks!!


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

dcdubbin202 said:


> It has nothing to do with the radio. No TB has been issued yet so it's going to come down to just arguing with the dealer and convincing them that you're right.
> 
> Annoying, yes.


Just an update to this continuing saga, but I had my RCD unit completely replaced because of a cracked media button. See previous post....
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4968123-There-s-a-crack-in-my-Media....

And since I still had Jaron's file I decided to install it using my USB MDI cable and it came up "software not installed" so the new unit must have the current software since the tracks do transition smoothly. But the same problem of turtle like performance in track/album selection is still there.:thumbdown: ...and I have to go back to the dealership because my AUX input is not recognized by the new unit for some reason.


----------



## alexjs1 (Dec 13, 2009)

```
...and I have to go back to the dealership because my AUX input is not recognized by the new unit for some reason.
```
I assume you're referring to the AUX input in the center console. When I had my MDI interface installed (that's right - I actually paid extra for the sucky iPod interface :banghead they told me that they had to disconnect mine. Does yours work?


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

alexjs1 said:


> ```
> ...and I have to go back to the dealership because my AUX input is not recognized by the new unit for some reason.
> ```
> I assume you're referring to the AUX input in the center console. When I had my MDI interface installed (that's right - I actually paid extra for the sucky iPod interface :banghead they told me that they had to disconnect mine. Does yours work?


Yes, both the AUX and MDI were working fine together before I had the head unit replaced, no problem there. But on my original unit there used to be on-screen instructions that let you enable the AUX source and I don't even see that menu option on the new unit. Perhaps when it was installed they didn't plug some wire into the rear of the unit that enables the AUX. At least that's what I'm going to ask the dealership when I go back this week.


----------



## IAHCC4MOTION (Sep 8, 2009)

Just got a call from my dealership today. A tech from VW is coming to town with a software fix for my car. Had to make an appointment for two weeks out so hopefully by Sept 10th some/ most or all the MDI issues will be resolved. I'll post the outcome of that appointment. Got my fingers crossed.


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

IAHCC4MOTION said:


> Just got a call from my dealership today. A tech from VW is coming to town with a software fix for my car. Had to make an appointment for two weeks out so hopefully by Sept 8th some/ most or all the MDI issues will be resolved. I'll post the outcome of that appointment. Got my fingers crossed.


Interesting!
I wonder what the VW tech will do past the software update that Jaron has so kindly provided? Can't wait for your outcome update!:thumbup:


----------



## aeproberts21 (Apr 10, 2007)

I have a new 2010 CC. I am using an ipod in the glovebox with no skipping issues at all. 

However, scrolling through the lists of artists is painful.....is there a fix for that yet?

Been using custom playlists which is nice temporary fix.


----------



## IAHCC4MOTION (Sep 8, 2009)

aeproberts21 said:


> I have a new 2010 CC. I am using an ipod in the glovebox with no skipping issues at all.
> 
> However, scrolling through the lists of artists is painful.....is there a fix for that yet?
> 
> Been using custom playlists which is nice temporary fix.


Do you have the RNS510 with Nav?


----------



## mcgyver7923 (Oct 16, 2003)

So the dealer replaced my radio and alas the problems have not changed at all. In fact, the new radio went white screen on me the first day I had it back! I repeatedly shut off and restarted the car and still the white screen persisted but all of the buttons were functioning. The next day the radio was working fine. The dealer told me the slowness is just how it is...ha! Why did i spend momre for a media kit when it is basically useless!?!?!? I found myself driving home from the dealer becoming increasingly frustrated with that attitude and I will for sure not let this go!

On a side note i ordered an extension cable with the hopes that i could browse the music from my iPhone in hand. Well, I found out after routing the cable behind the dash and down the side of the tunnel that the iPhone shows the accessory connected screen and doesn't let you manage the music! It's the same with my older nano. Is there an apple iPod product that allows you to browse the music while connected to the media kit?

Thanks!


----------



## mcgyver7923 (Oct 16, 2003)

One more question, when browsing music on an SD card is it all jacked up like the media kit? Or does it work like it should?

The down side of the SD is that it can only read mp3 format...:banghead:

Thanks!


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

mcgyver7923 said:


> One more question, when browsing music on an SD card is it all jacked up like the media kit? Or does it work like it should?
> 
> The down side of the SD is that it can only read mp3 format...:banghead:
> 
> Thanks!


If it runs at all like a USB flash drive, then it will run faster than your iPod in traversing the actual music files, but it will look as though you are accessing a computer file system rather than the iPod control system.


----------



## IAHCC4MOTION (Sep 8, 2009)

IAHCC4MOTION said:


> Just got a call from my dealership today. A tech from VW is coming to town with a software fix for my car. Had to make an appointment for two weeks out so hopefully by Sept 10th some/ most or all the MDI issues will be resolved. I'll post the outcome of that appointment. Got my fingers crossed.


 
SAD to say that even after keeping my car all day last friday they tech wasn't able to fix the skipping issue.  I was told that "it's back to the drawing board" and they will contact me sometime in the future with a solution. My guess is that if VW ever figures it out it will be so far in the future I'll be into another new car by then. I wonder if Audi's have the same issue?


----------



## jayster03 (May 18, 2009)

I have the same problem on my 2010 CC sport, after playing around with it an trying some things. I noticed it only happens on my AAC files not MP3. But since most of my music is in AAC I'm stuck using the aux jack. 

Over all I'm pretty miffed about this. Salesman told me I could stream bluetooth even showed the option on the stereo only to find out later no I couldn't. And now the ipod connectivity I paid extra for doesn't work properly


----------



## mle. (Oct 12, 2006)

So, was the change log ever obtained?


----------



## jayster03 (May 18, 2009)

Took my cc in for the 10k service and figured I would have this fixed at the same time. I'm so pissed at this dealership. I told them the issue and asked them to update the software, when it came time to pick up my car the said they were not ale to duplicate the issue and there was no software update. I inquired more about the steps they took, only to find they did nothing. So of course you can't duplicate the issue you didn't even try! 

Then they admitted there was an update but its not for this "specific" problem so they wont install it. I whipped out my laptop jumped on their wifi and downloaded the file to a flash drive and asked if I could borrow one of the mdi usb cables so I could do it my self. 

First I was told there was no such cable made, when I showed him there was he claimed they didn't have any. I went over to the parts counter and found yes they did indeed have some and there were some sitting on cars in the lot. He then proceeded to tell me you can't update the software like that, I said "ok then no harm in letting me try". He then refused to let me use one, and said I would have to purchase it if I wanted to try. But if I did he would note in the system that I made unauthorized modification to my car and that would void the warranty. :banghead: 

I said let me get this straight your refusing to fix a problem I'm having with the car? His response - "there is nothing to fix"  WTF ??? your going to screw over a customer on something so minor ! 

I was so pissed when leaving, I purchased 2 new cars from them in the past 6 months totaling damn near 60k and this is what I get when I want a small issue fixed. Not sure I can list the name of the dealer ship but it's in Arlington, TX if any one is wondering.


----------



## alexjs1 (Dec 13, 2009)

jayster03 said:


> Not sure I can list the name of the dealer ship but it's in Arlington, TX if any one is wondering.


 Not sure why you can't list the dealer, but you might as well have.  

These things are dealer-specific and yours is obviously not into customer service. I got so fed up with the whole MDI thing that I bought the 9W7 bluetooth module, had the additional wiring installed to give me a stereo signal, and now I don't use the silly iPod thing at all. Unfortunately, I'm still out the $400-plus I paid to have it installed, but I must say the dealer - Boston Volkswagen, in this case - did all they could to make it better. Alas, you can't turn a pig into a butterfly.


----------



## ElectricCo (Jul 19, 2001)

The dealership you're talking about is Hiley Vw. They suck. I take mine to autobahn vw in ft worth. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## jayster03 (May 18, 2009)

alexjs1 said:


> Not sure why you can't list the dealer, but you might as well have.
> 
> These things are dealer-specific and yours is obviously not into customer service. I got so fed up with the whole MDI thing that I bought the 9W7 bluetooth module, had the additional wiring installed to give me a stereo signal, and now I don't use the silly iPod thing at all. Unfortunately, I'm still out the $400-plus I paid to have it installed, but I must say the dealer - Boston Volkswagen, in this case - did all they could to make it better. Alas, you can't turn a pig into a butterfly.


 Yeah I have been thinking about going that route as well, at this point 400 doesn't seam bad. I called vw customer care and they opened a case and referred me to another dealer in the area. I guess we will see what happens when I take it in next week. 

Not into customer service is an understatement, more like not into making money :screwy: This is our 3rd new VW in 7 years . Why take such a hard ass position on something so minor as to loose a return customer ?? :what: I guess its better I found this out now with a minor problem, I could only imagine how they would behave if something major had broken.


----------



## Donjonson (Apr 24, 2010)

So is there any info about an update to the MDI interface? I can handle the slowness as long as they make it easier to find search for songs. at a minimum have alphabetical buttons and sort the items in that fashion. What it really needs is a search function and I really don't understand why it was not included in the original design. I wonder if they are even working on this issue?


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

:thumbup: Bump! Anything?:banghead:


----------



## jayster03 (May 18, 2009)

Well finally got it fixed. Took it in to Autobahn VW in Forth Worth. There service was excellent, and the ipod skipping is gone, and the interface seams faster as well.  

They said the update didn't specify problems with the ipod, it was just listed as an update to fix stability issues. And they went ahead and installed it. 

I highly recommend this dealer to any one in the DFW area. :thumbup: 

oh and thanks to ElectricCo for the recommendation


----------



## ElectricCo (Jul 19, 2001)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Seminole CC (May 12, 2010)

jayster03 said:


> Well finally got it fixed. Took it in to Autobahn VW in Forth Worth. There service was excellent, and the ipod skipping is gone, and the interface seams faster as well.
> 
> They said the update didn't specify problems with the ipod, it was just listed as an update to fix stability issues. And they went ahead and installed it.
> 
> ...


 Did they give tell you what update they performed by chance? I am having the same issue and maybe I can get my dealership to do the same.


----------



## Gnavicks (Apr 22, 2004)

Latest KW45-2010: http://www.volkswagen-zubehoer.de/fileadmin/pdf/media_in/mdi.bin.enc 

See help: http://www.my-gti.com/2491/volkswagen-media-device-interface-mdi-firmware-upgrade-0111-kw22-2010


----------



## Seminole CC (May 12, 2010)

Gnavicks said:


> Latest KW45-2010: http://www.volkswagen-zubehoer.de/fileadmin/pdf/media_in/mdi.bin.enc
> 
> See help: http://www.my-gti.com/2491/volkswagen-media-device-interface-mdi-firmware-upgrade-0111-kw22-2010
> 
> ...still testing


 Thank you. Perhaps this will help. :thumbup:


----------



## Gnavicks (Apr 22, 2004)

*Just in time for the Holidays!*

MDI firmware KW45-2010 does not fix the skipping at beginning of tracks...


----------



## mcgyver7923 (Oct 16, 2003)

*My nightmare*

-first I went to Ganley VW in north Olmsted Ohio complaining of the slow and skipping iPod issues
-they said there was no update and ordered a new radio. I told them this would not solve any of my issues but they insisted
-I showed them that none of the issues were resolved the moment the new radio was in
-2 days later my radio went white screen on me! Apparently there is a bulletin for that issue and it is caused by heat
-they told me I needed to bring the car in while the radio was white, I told them i had video of the problem but they insisted they must see it to order yet another radio
-on top of this, the got greasy fingerprints literally all over my interior. I complained on the survey I received via email and they replied offering to detail the car. 
-I drove there a couple of days later with the white screen and showed them. Radio 3 ordered 
-radio 3 installed and car detailed, half assed job but was happy they did it anyway. 
-radio 3 does not have auxiliary option at all!
-went to Ganley of Bedford Ohio to get a new tire (huge lump on the sidewall, had no idea these cont seal tires are self healing for punctures and cost $200!!!)
-asked them to perform the new SD card radio update that is supposed to fix the speed sensitive setting memory issue as well as a few other issues
-flash failed half way through and radio3 is now useless!
-had to remove radio3 to get the serial number to order radio 4
-after i specifically asked the tech directly with the service guy listening to please wash his hands because I really didn't want greasy fingerprints all over my car, i left the dealer with a trim ring half installed and greasy finger prints all over the dash (ridiculous)
-it's been since thursday and the radio is still not here. 

Let me just say there is actually a lot more BS that went along with all of this, like one service guy told me the iPod kit is supposed to work that way, and another guy at bedford telling me I should go back to the dealer that replaced the radio for the flash and to check the aux jack

Let's just say i am totally frosted and listening to music through headphones in my 2010 brand new freaking car!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seminole CC (May 12, 2010)

mcgyver7923 said:


> -first I went to Ganley VW in north Olmsted Ohio complaining of the slow and skipping iPod issues
> -they said there was no update and ordered a new radio. I told them this would not solve any of my issues but they insisted
> -I showed them that none of the issues were resolved the moment the new radio was in
> -2 days later my radio went white screen on me! Apparently there is a bulletin for that issue and it is caused by heat
> ...



Really sorry you are having a tough time of things. I would give VWoA a call and see what happens. I went this route about 4 years ago and was treated really well. Everything was resolved and then some.

Please keep us updated. :thumbup:


----------



## jayster03 (May 18, 2009)

I would find a different dealership, they are doing something wrong. I had to go out of my way to a dealership 45 min away but it was worth it. As for VWOA in the end they were useless, after taking my case a few weeks later the called me back and left a message saying the spoke to the dealership and they had stated it was tested and no problems were found. 

They didn't tell me which update it was, just it was listed to fix general stability issues. And after using it for a few weeks now the problem is indeed gone so it can be fixed.


----------



## IAHCC4MOTION (Sep 8, 2009)

Just to let everyone know VW now has a fix for the skipping problem with the RNS 510 with Nav and MDI interface. My dealer loaded a brand new update yesterday that finally fixed the problem


----------



## tekendall2 (Jan 24, 2009)

is there any fix yet for the rcd 510 mdi/ipod skip problem? my dealer has performed the software update, and installed a new mdi box, but ipod touch is still skipping.


----------



## mcgyver7923 (Oct 16, 2003)

Same here. The refresh rate is great now so the ipod is actually useable!!! Still skips between tracks on AAC only I think.


----------



## Gnavicks (Apr 22, 2004)

mcgyver7923 said:


> Same here. The refresh rate is great now so the ipod is actually useable!!! Still skips between tracks on AAC only I think.


I can totally vouch for the much faster iPod interface on the RCD-510 since the 91/10/19 tech bulletin was applied by a VW technician. And so far the skipping problem between tracks seems to be gone; it's nice to see VW is paying attention to us


----------



## mle. (Oct 12, 2006)

I think i'm just going to ditch the iPod MDI and go with a portable hard drive.. Seagate is coming out with these: 
http://www.engadget.com/2011/04/05/seagate-to-ship-pencil-thin-goflex-slim-hard-drive-on-august-5th/

I did the update and before it didn't skip between tracks, it just didn't bring up the song info half the time and it was slow as piss going uphill on a freezing day.. Now it skips between tracks, but it's faster. When I first plug my device in, it shows it's playing, but no sound comes out. I have to unplug it and plug it back in for sound to play.. I can't win with this piece of junk. 

The dealerships around here know nothing about updates, so I'm on my own with this crap and I'm tired of driving 50 miles round trip to try and fix something to just have them say they don't know what I'm talking about.. :facepalm:  


My mk5 was better. This car hates me.


----------



## Poprocks01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Sorry to jump on here and continue beating a dead horse ...

I have a 2012 with RNS 510 and I get the skipping at the beginning of songs. I don't think it's only AAC, either. I would hope mine has the most updated software/firmware.

I look at it as a bonus feature: "Oooh I like this song...Wait! Come Ba...Ahhhh there we go."

Giveth, taketh away, giveth back. Groovy.


----------



## XCrushUrSkullX (May 1, 2006)

mle. said:


> When I first plug my device in, it shows it's playing, but no sound comes out. I have to unplug it and plug it back in for sound to play..


I could care less about a song skipping momentarily just at the beginning of the song, but it not working 50% of the time is a little frustrating. Sometimes, the screen will just say "AUX" and no matter how many times I unplug/plug in the ipod, shut off and restart the engine, etc. it just won't recognize the ipod or it will recognize it and no sound will come out. Then mysteriously I'll leave the engine off for a brief period of time (more than 5 minutes) and restart the vehicle and everything starts functioning properly. It does this to me quite often, but I can usually get it to start working again with a little patience. Patience being the key word because I pretty much reach my destination by the time the scroller will let me get from "A to Z" haha. Anyone else have the same problem with it not even recognizing an ipod/ipod touch is plugged in? Maybe I just need the update magic everyone seems to have gotten :beer:


----------



## mle. (Oct 12, 2006)

XCrushUrSkullX said:


> I could care less about a song skipping momentarily just at the beginning of the song, but it not working 50% of the time is a little frustrating. Sometimes, the screen will just say "AUX" and no matter how many times I unplug/plug in the ipod, shut off and restart the engine, etc. it just won't recognize the ipod or it will recognize it and no sound will come out. Then mysteriously I'll leave the engine off for a brief period of time (more than 5 minutes) and restart the vehicle and everything starts functioning properly. It does this to me quite often, but I can usually get it to start working again with a little patience. Patience being the key word because I pretty much reach my destination by the time the scroller will let me get from "A to Z" haha. Anyone else have the same problem with it not even recognizing an ipod/ipod touch is plugged in? Maybe I just need the update magic everyone seems to have gotten :beer:


You could try turning off the AUX port in the menu settings and see if it forces it to search for it, I don't think that will work, but maybe worth a shot? That sounds like it could be a bad cable, or a bad port. Probably time to have the stealership take a look. Make them do work. :laugh:


----------



## tekendall2 (Jan 24, 2009)

Yesterday was my 5th visit to the dealer in a month. They finally fixed the skipping problem! Replaced the MDI box for a 2nd time yesterday, and they did the software update per TSB 91-11-06.


----------



## dcity (Jul 19, 2011)

Poprocks01 said:


> Sorry to jump on here and continue beating a dead horse ...
> 
> I have a 2012 with RNS 510 and I get the skipping at the beginning of songs. I don't think it's only AAC, either. I would hope mine has the most updated software/firmware.
> 
> ...


I have a 2012 Sport and I am having similar issues with my MDI iPod. I have even noticed that the screen does not display the progress bar of the song timeline correctly. It is like it is stuck. A song will end and a new song will come on but does not show up on the screen until like 15 seconds later, then it will pause for a second then show up on the screen. It will play and the progress bar won't move. The progress bar of the song will show like 0:30 when it has been playing for a few minutes.

Does this happen to anyone else?


----------



## Alppasta (Sep 28, 2011)

dcity said:


> I have a 2012 Sport and I am having similar issues with my MDI iPod. I have even noticed that the screen does not display the progress bar of the song timeline correctly. It is like it is stuck. A song will end and a new song will come on but does not show up on the screen until like 15 seconds later, then it will pause for a second then show up on the screen. It will play and the progress bar won't move. The progress bar of the song will show like 0:30 when it has been playing for a few minutes.
> 
> Does this happen to anyone else?


I have a 2012 Lux Plus and I was getting a short skip at the beginning of each song played from my IPOD thru the MFI. My IPOD has a feature that allows the songs to blend together seamlessly (kinda like a mini mix). Once I turned that feature off on my IPOD the MFI worked great and there was no skip in the beginning of the song. Let me know if this works for you. I can only speak for 2012 so this maybe does not apply to the aged thread this is tied to.


----------



## mswlogo (Jan 30, 2009)

Alppasta said:


> I have a 2012 Lux Plus and I was getting a short skip at the beginning of each song played from my IPOD thru the MFI. My IPOD has a feature that allows the songs to blend together seamlessly (kinda like a mini mix). Once I turned that feature off on my IPOD the MFI worked great and there was no skip in the beginning of the song. Let me know if this works for you. I can only speak for 2012 so this maybe does not apply to the aged thread this is tied to.


I use the USB interface. All MP3 files with about 350 CD's at 192kbs.

It has worked flawless.

I used a tool called dbpoweramp to organize the files so they are by Genre Folders then by Artist Folders then by Album Folders. Not perfect. No "Play Lists" or Shuffle. But it has worked quite well.


----------

